# Phlowers in Philadelphia



## aircooled (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey all. I have been trying to find a simple answer to my question, but I havn't so far. I have two hives in the city and I am looking for flowers that the bees will like. I only have a small bit of land, so I know I won't be providing them with much, but I want something that will be nice to look at and that will give them something close to home. Any suggestions? I have several areas that have indirect sunlight, and a few areas with direct sunlight. Easy to care for and liking pots are good attributes. Thanks to all the gardeners out there!


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

I would try some lavendar in the direct sunlight.


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

This link might be helpful to you. They break out bee forage plants by type (tree, shrub, vegetables and fruits). Certainly the smaller shrubs will work for you. They also break out which ones bloom early and late - that way you can have food for them through the season.

http://thehealingpath.com/OrganicBe...age_bee_gardens.shtml#beeplantsforlandscaping


----------



## catskill (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello
Just a short question how do bees do in phildelphia Ilive across the bridge in NJ close eough that the citys buildings are visiable from our town.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

catskill said:


> Hello
> Just a short question how do bees do in phildelphia Ilive across the bridge in NJ close eough that the citys buildings are visiable from our town.


I'm in Mickleton and will be entering my 2nd season. I started with 2 hives and when 1 swarmed I wound up with 3. This Spring I'll be picking up 2 feral hives from someones barn. They've been there for over 5 years but they want them gone.
Bees will do fine in Mantua, NJ especially with the Home Depot right there with their garden section lol.


----------

